# Places to camp in St Tropez



## Dermot (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,I am new to your site and was wondering if anyone had information about camping in or near St.Tropez area.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi - become a full member and you can download all the POIs from this site direct to your satnav then you can see if what you want is on there.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 4, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi - become a full member and you can download all the POIs from this site direct to your satnav then you can see if what you want is on there.


 
But these are only for England, Wales and Scotland - not St Tropez sadly


----------



## jeffscarborough (Feb 4, 2011)

Hows your French  CAMPINGCAR-INFOS 

Plus its FREE


----------



## jonegood (Feb 5, 2011)

In depends what you want;

If you want to be close enough to walk into town, there is an aire and a campsite at Port Grimaud (as they are next to a road both look to be fairly noisy)

We stayed on the aire at Ramatuelle this is right next to the best beach plenty of space and reasoanbel price from memory 5-10 euros (dont arrive at night with a full loo though because they lock the facilities about 5pm) its about 10 minutes drive into st tropez. otherwise there are campsite all along the peninsular.


----------



## kelly 58 (Feb 5, 2011)

There are 2 good sites at Port Grimaud and if you get the CC/ASCI discount book / card they are only 15 euro's per night and traffic noise is not a problem we have stopped at them both.


----------



## barryd (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of options from the Camping Car infos site which I have tranlsated into English

www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=2582 - Translator

www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=509 - Translator

www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=508 - Translator

The first one is in St Tropez and the other two just a few miles outside.  I have stayed on the last one.  Its right next to the sea.


----------

